# DIY Stick Steer?



## Mark_Fisher (Jan 13, 2017)

I haven't found any project descriptions of a DIY stick steer setup. I was thinking of using the O/B's tiller as the lever, to combine throttle with steering.

Any thoughts?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 13, 2017)

What model outboard motor?


----------



## Shaugh (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen a tiller to steering conversion that somehow combined throttle and steering in one system. You will likely need to go with a conventional throttle control and gear shift cable system. Steering is pretty much the same whether stick or wheel. Pulleys with cables or Teleflex are your choices.

If you're looking for an interesting project to control a tiller outboard from the middle of a boat I've always wanted to try making a really heavy duty version of one of these jointed extensions:

https://www.amazon.com/HelmsMate-Tiller-Extension-U-Joint-Extendable/dp/B003FKLFYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1484344925&sr=8-1&keywords=helmsmate+tiller+motor+extension+handles

I believe with a little experimentation you could develop a rack that held the handle in a position where you could easily grab it and manipulate throttle and steering.. Gear shifting could be done with a single wire cable....


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Jan 14, 2017)

Shaugh, thatt tiller extension looks interesting! I use something like it all the time under sail.
My motor is a Honda 20. I was looking at the motor's tiller, thinking the arm itself could be mounted forward, with an extended cable housing for the throttle cable. I would either use a crank push-pull linkage or teleflex for steering.
I hadn't thought about shifting. Hmmm.
I guess I'll have to take pictures when it's built...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 21, 2017)

Mark_Fisher,

Look in the book, BOATS TO GO: 24 Boats that go Fast With Low Power, by Thomas Firth Jones for a simple plan for a workable & CHEAP to build stick-steering system, with a few pieces from the hardware store.
(I truly LIKE "cheap". - I paid 25 cents plus S&H for my copy of his book, used off amazon.com)

yours, satx


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Jan 22, 2017)

I just ordered it. Turned out that CITI Mastercard has their bonus points tied in to Amazon - total cost including shipping: $0.00!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 24, 2017)

Mark_Fisher,

Good for you. = It's REALLY hard to beat FREE.

yours, satx


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Jan 31, 2017)

Book arrived. Nice ideas, and a quietly sardonic way of putting things.


----------



## satx78247 (Feb 2, 2017)

Mark_Fisher,

Did you find the diagram for the stick-steering system??

yours, satx


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Feb 2, 2017)

Yup. A cable pull-pull system. I'm sure that's exactly what the local watermen use. I'll be doing a few more drawings...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Feb 18, 2017)

Hmmm.. Did some pricing - looks like it'll be about $300 in parts for a Teleflex cable stick-steer fabrication. Experienced pro says cable steer systems are illegal in MD. I can see why, with multiple failure points.

Plan B is a tiller extension. MUCH simpler and cheaper.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## satx78247 (Feb 18, 2017)

Mark_Fisher,

Your friend is MISTAKEN, as I owned a boat equipped with a cable-steering system, when I lived in MD (unless the laws have been changed).

yours, satx


----------

